# Top rated resorts in the northeast



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Where is the best place I can go snowboarding in the northeast? Some place not too crowded or pricey, but just right. I heard good things about Jay Peak. Is there any other place I should look up?

I don't know if this means anything but I was planning to go in the beginning of February for a long weekend .. 

Thanks!


----------



## NYrYder27 (Nov 5, 2009)

If you're going to look at Jay check out Burke Mtn. It's right by Jay I went there for the first time 2 years ago I had never heard of it. Its about the same size as Jay maybe a little smaller but it is def. less well known so if you are looking to avoid crowds thats a sick mtn and you won't have to worry about crowds. Otherwise you can look up Mt. Snow, Killington, Okemo, Whiteface, Loon, Attitash


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Killington is a big mountain, I am not 100% sure, but I think it has the most trails in the Northern area. But Killington can get very crowded.

Mt. Snow is also really nice. Its more of a laid back mountain, not too crowded. Nice runs.

Okemo is also really nice. Not much of a challenge, the runs are pretty easy for the most part. But definitely a fun mountain. I haven't really seen it get THAT crowded. Not as crowded as killington anyway. 

I would stay away from Mountain Creek...its like an ice skating rink. Although they do have a nice park.

I havent been to Jay Peak yet...but I hear out of all the mountains in that area, Jay is the way to go.


----------

